# Angelfish and a betta in a 55 gallon?



## slimey frog (Jan 23, 2016)

Im in the late stages of setting up a 55 gallon community tank which I have Planned to add a halfmoon or elephant ear betta to. so far the tank has 1 bristlenose pleco, 6 kuhli loaches, 2 mystery snails, 5 neon tetras, 6 rasboras and 6 guppies (I know guppies are usually a bad idea with bettas, but they were a gift from my mum and theres not much i can do except get a bunch of plants and hiding places)

Recently, and partly due to my mum telling me to get bigger fish other than the "pissy little ones" i have right now, ive been looking into fish that can be kept with bettas and I've come across numerous posts (some on here) and youtube videos of bettas being kept with angelfish. I had originally been looking into discus but the level of care required for those has discouraged me from getting them.

So what im asking is how many people here have successfully kept angelfish with bettas? the angelfish pair I might get are only about an inch in diameter so their still young. Would them being this young and "growing up" with the betta help with them living together if its possible?

In the event the betta is harassed in the tank ive got a ~20 liter backup I can put him in, but im just checking to see if I can get these fish in the tank with it first.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

First things first water parameters, KH GH PH? 



> 6 kuhli loaches, 2 mystery snails, 5 neon tetras, 6 rasboras and 6 guppies


The Angel will _eat anything_ that will _fit in it's mouth_.

NO NO NO NO and NO to a Betta and Angel fish.


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

I say no to angels. They honestly need to be kept in a species specific tank. They are not friendly, and will get much much larger than your betta. In time, it is just a recipe for disaster. But that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

Especially not a pair! That is the ultimate set up for two super bullies.


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

The Angel will likely kill the Betta or vice versa. Even the tiniest Angel can be extremely aggressive and they do become quite big. I got my Angel when she was really small and she was extremely aggressive towards other fish. I also found Angels can be a fast growing fish, mine outgrew her 15L tank in 3-6 months. 

Maybe...BIG maybe if the Angel and Betta were both babies and grew up together...could be possible.

But either way, I wouldn't risk it. They're both aggressive fish and it just wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Don't know about the Angels but I do know you can easily keep Guppies with Betta. All that stuff about Betta and Guppies is pure myth with no basis in fact. If the Betta is aggressive toward Guppies it will be that individual which is aggressive toward other fish tank mates, too.

One thing to remember when getting tank mates is that Betta are unpredictable. I had one who lived with other fish for two years when he began to stalk his tank mates. I removed him immediately. However, it might be easier in a 55. I don't recall having any problems when I had Betta in a densely planted 55 and bigger tank. You do need heavy planting. It is much for reducing the Betta's stress as it is for reducing that of the other fish.


----------

